# Weird horse habits.



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

What are some weird habits that your horse has?

Mine won't let me bridle her unless I give her at least a minute or 2 to stretch her mouth. So I have to stand there with her halter around her neck, bridle in hand, and wait for her to finish stretching. It's funny and cute.


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

Here's a video of her stretching:


----------



## EquineArtist (Nov 17, 2008)

*Teeth Grinding*

One of my horses will sometimes grind her teeth -- just for a second -- when she sees me walking to the barn to feed the mini herd.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Baby, my eight month QH foal, enjoys eating people's hats. It is very strange. Even if you are wearing a bright pink top hat, she will try to eat it.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

my horse licks my hands like a dog lol.
He also likes to play witih gates...she loves pushing them open again and again and again lol


----------



## dbadaro (Dec 8, 2008)

my horse grinds his teeth when he's really thinking hard about something. he also loooves to stick out his tongue.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

My horse attempts to herd barn cats x_X


----------



## SallyBaby (Nov 30, 2008)

Sally bobs her head when i give her molasses cookies. She only does it with molassas cookies though....


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

my stallion slams gates closed while I am in the empty stall trying to clean them. I guess that shows what he thinks of me!


----------



## rosie9r (Dec 1, 2008)

My TB has ice plant ground cover planted behind his stall. He pulls off chunks of it, dips it into his water bucket, then slings the plant around in the air. Weird. P


----------



## xx chico (Mar 12, 2009)

Sometimes me and my friend would let our ponies walk around the barn (just two at a time lol) and we would watch what they would do. 
My pony would always head straight for the freezer (where we keep our grain), and he'd open it! It was so bad, since he's also a very good escape artisit, I've had to put a lock on the bottom of his door so he can't open it lol.

My friends x-racer would shake his head up and down all the time, he would grind his teeth, stick his tounge out sometimes while shaking his his head lol. He was a funny boy, he also drank out of a tim horton's coffee cup lol.
While he was at a diffrent barn, he was in for 23 hours of the day so he would stand with his head in a corner, and then he'd lift one back leg up, and proceed to bob his head lol.

He stretched alot too when she'd go to bridle him


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

My gelding chews on my fingernails (I found that out when I have long nails, and no, I don't let him do it). 

He also likes to stick his head in water all the way up to his eyes and blow bubbles when we walk out into a creek to take a break while riding...


----------



## xx chico (Mar 12, 2009)

LOL. Up to his eyes? 

My pony paws the water and splashes it everywhere!


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

xx chico said:


> LOL. Up to his eyes?
> 
> My pony paws the water and splashes it everywhere!


Yeah... literally up to where the water's just about two centimeters away from his eyes... I always tell him that one day he's gonna 'blow bubbles' the wrong way and drown himself...:?


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

T, my mare, will lift and bend a front leg when eating her grain. If we're trailriding and stopped in a field, she will do this to let me know she wants to nibble on the grass.

Walka, likes to lift his rubber feed dish and fling it when he's done. As a matter of fact, he tends to like to "fetch" anything he can get his mouth on! If I leave my work gloves in my back pocket, you can count on him to remove them and fling them into the air.

Both horses will come in from the field to pee in their stall. I guess they don't like to be splashed from peeing on the ground! :shock:

When trailriding with Walka, if he has a fly on his face, he will stop and completely turn his head to me for me to swat it off............silly horse! Silly me, I do it!:lol:


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

Chance makes funny faces when he is begging for food or treats, he wiggles his nose and sticks his tongue out with his head low and swinging. Rooster side passes up to gates when he thinks its time to be done riding, he will squish you up to the gate like yeah we are soooo done lets go home.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Cliff is a tongue flapper. He sticks it out the right side of his mouth and then nods his head back and forth very quickly to flap his tongue. He is quite an entertainer at shows!


----------



## CambriaStables (Nov 3, 2007)

Hmm Jeffrey has a few. He grinds his teeth when someone gets to close to him that he doesnt like. haha kinda annoying sometimes and a horrible sound. Jeffrey also likes to stretch and yawn everytime i try and put his bridle on or take it off. He will stand there for a good minute or so and just yawn and move his mouth back and for like hes singing.

There is also a horse that I ride sometimes named Xander. He is my trainers horse but if you sing happy birthday to him he moves his mouth like hes singing. He also weaves his head(which isnt good) but is very funny. He will be the only one out in the pasture by himself weaving his head. there is just a couple.


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

Dante will tug on my hair if I turn my back on him and won't pay attention to him. He also likes to lick my arms, and if someone is wearing a hoodie and crouches down to work on his feet, he turns around and holds onto the hood. Any closed gate or tied rope is automatically a challenge to him. He's figured out how to open and close the center gate in our older stock trailer, and apparently enjoys locking Bandit in the front half, so we have to use bike locks to keep him from shutting the gate all the time. There's padlocks, chains, and more bike locks on almost all of our gates, trailer doors, and even the water pump, and any tied horses have to be kept away from his reach. 

2-Pak believes that any food eaten in his presence is automatically better than anything he has, and is by default his. If you don't share, he comes over and drools on you/your food. He also has something against these green feeders we hang off the fence.... If they aren't wired to the fence, he'll pull them off and stomp on them until they break. He also ocassionally will get lazy going down this hill above the farm... he'll plant his front feet and propel himself along with just his back feet. He only does that if he has shoes on, and usually only for a couple seconds at a time. It's really strange.

Bandit likes to pick things up and hide them. I parked my car too close to the fence once, and he leaned over and stole the foam cherry thing off the end of my antenna, then trotted off into the woods with it. He's also stolen my friend's left boot, my dad's wrench, several halters and lead ropes, and he attempted to walk off with my dog's leash until he realized that my dog was still attached to it. XD

Ruby hates peppermint-flavored treats and apparently believes they should be drowned. If you try to give her one, she'll take it from your hand, turn around, and spit it out. One time she snatched a whole bag of them off the hood of my truck and dropped them in her water tank. (And then 2-Pak had to fish them all out.) She'll also chase cars if she's given a loose rein, and absolutely must stop at all stop signs. If there's a new road sign on our usual trails, she has to walk up really close to it and look at it before we can carry on.

Tanner and Magic apparently know that I have a hard time telling them apart, especially at a distance. I'll call to one, and the other will come over.


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

Jazz sticks her leg in the water trough to see how deep the water is, if it's not to her liking she will kick it relentlessly till it's filled. Also one time when she was a yearling I had went to feed them and our dogs well we had one dog that would lie down and "guard" his food bowl and nibble a little at a time. So this day I go feed them all and I look over and see Jazz laying next to her feed tub just like the dog and eating out of it, I about laughed my head off lol


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I just remembered another...

When riding, Datota will ONLY pee AFTER we get home and I unsaddle... NEVER before... (it doesn't matter how long we've been out, ten minutes or ten hours).


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

close2prfct said:


> Jazz sticks her leg in the water trough to see how deep the water is, if it's not to her liking she will kick it relentlessly till it's filled. Also one time when she was a yearling I had went to feed them and our dogs well we had one dog that would lie down and "guard" his food bowl and nibble a little at a time. So this day I go feed them all and I look over and see Jazz laying next to her feed tub just like the dog and eating out of it, I about laughed my head off lol


lol! Jazz sounds like a very quick study, bet she keeps things interesting for you!:lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Dobe is the only horse I have ever known to pass up nice green grass for a bite of yucca plant or sage brush. Crazy goober.


----------



## ajegberg (Apr 16, 2008)

One of my horses loves to grab the hose out of the water tub, while the water is running, and chase the other horses with it! If I haven't asked my TB for enough "interesting" work, he starts series of absolutely beautiful flying changes. And if I've been ignoring him too long (usually while talking to someone), he will bow repeatedly...he's my show-off!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Norman scrapes his teeth on metal. Anything metal. The bars on his stall, the gates. It gives me the willies. It's like fingernails on a chalkboard.

*shudder*

Victor always wants to be last to come in when it's feeding time. It's the weirdest thing. Last time I fed, I had to wait several minutes for him to come to me. (There was a big squelchy patch of mud and poop between us and I was NOT going to march through it. lol)

He just stood there in the lean-to, staring out at the rain for a while. Then he just walked over to me like, "Okay, I'm ready to come in now." 
I guess it had to be on his schedule. lol God forbid I make anything inconvenient for His Majesty.

There was a horse at a barn I used to ride at named Willie. He was an absolute clown. He's stick his whole nose in the water trough and blow bubbles. He also untied himself frequently if they didn't double knot the quick-release knot.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

chucky gets so excited when i feed him his front legs shake and twitch heaps!!!

banjo does a full body shake while your one him all the time. he also licks like a dog!

pennellipi is a giant chicken! if she is in the house yard, every time you go and look at her she is in a different garden digging it up!!! she likes so splash water on her legs from her water tub.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

oh and chucky likes to pick up buckets or sticks or something in his mounth and he would either walk around shakeing it all over the palce for ages or go over to another horse and hit the other horse with what ever is in his mouth!!! its sooo funny!!!!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Great topic!

Jubilee always either poos or pees (or both!) when I bring her in the barn. This is especially not appreciated when she's on crossties.  She always always smells my hands, even when she knows I don't have any treats. I find it so cute, I think its her way of saying she loves me! She also likes to scratch her left leg with her nose at random times (always left and in the same spot).


----------



## EquineLoverForever (Feb 14, 2009)

xilikeggs0 said:


> Mine won't let me bridle her unless I give her at least a minute or 2 to stretch her mouth. So I have to stand there with her halter around her neck, bridle in hand, and wait for her to finish stretching. It's funny and cute.


My gelding does the same thing!

Oh, and a yearling at the barn where I ride likes to poop in his automatic waterer. I feel bad for whoever has to clean it out. . .


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

My gelding will always paw the ground next to his bucket while eating, i have no idea why. He also hates me picking at any scabs he has, or even touching them (wuss!) and will nearly always pee after I put him back in the paddock, so long as I've ridden him and fed him before-hand.


----------



## xx chico (Mar 12, 2009)

My two year old is very clean when it comes to his stall. He *always* leaves his presents in the left back corner of his stall. Before we really started renovating the barn it there used to be a two sided heated water machine thing lol, (for him and my other pony next to him) in that corner so he'd always poop in that. 
It was disgusting. And every time I'd finish cleaning it out he'd go over, investigate, then snort as if it wasn't to his satisfaction lol.


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

My horse Dallas has a shoe fettish! He will literally bite your shoe and pick your leg off the ground. He notices when your wearing something different to!

Loves fountain pop too! He will tip it over suck up all the pop, then munch on the ice cubes. 

He is also one who likes to pick up the hose when filling the water and then drops it when he sees the water shooting out into the bushes. 

One time he was investigating a plastic bag. So he decided to bite it, then freaked out because it was following him.


----------

